# Rest Ouestion



## chris g (Jun 18, 2006)

I just got my 07 Constitution and I am looking for rest ideas to shoot fingers.It is left handed if that matters.Currently it has center rest on it.Thanks for any help.


----------



## tothepoint (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm shooting a Cavalier Superflyte on me connie. It works fine but I'd like to try a timberdoodle. I undersatnd that tey're back in business and plan on making it again. I've also been told that the star hunter works really well. 

I shot a magnetic flipper rest made by martin used in conjunction with a cavalier master plunger for years and had great luck with it. The only drawback to that combo is that every time you adjust the plunger you also affect the elevation of the rest, so it can be alot of work to get it right but once you do I don't think it can be beat. However timberdoodle fans tell me otherwise. Which is why I'm interested in it's re-release. If your interested I'll let you know what I find out when I call Bodoodle. (as sonn as I can find their phone number)


----------



## Doddsman (May 23, 2002)

I use a Cavalier Superflyte rest on all my compounds. I like the Superflyte because you can replace the flipper arm in seconds. I also use Cavalier plungers, both the Master and Master Micro. I really like the Micro because its pretty long and allows me to get to it easily for adjustment, I know there are those that do not like the extra length.
The Cavalier rest/plunger combination has never let me down yet.


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

I picked this out of another post.........


Hey all you finger shooters just thought id let you know that Bodoodle is back. They have moved to Kentucky and its under new ownership. Blaine Earlywine is the new owner and here is the contact info. Bodoodle, Inc Carlisle Ky 40311 phone # 859 289 2431 fax # 859 289 2433


----------



## tothepoint (Dec 22, 2006)

jhart thanks for the phone # for Bodoodle I'll call them monday and see what the scoop is on the rerelease of the timberdoodle. expcet a post update on the subject monday night.


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

I switched from cavalier freeflyte to a bodoodle like the bodoodle a lot better holds the arrow on a lot better than the cavalier, but because I am a trad shooter at heart I am going to try and figger out a way to make a rest for the shelf like my recurve and long bow.
Any ideas or pics would be helpful.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

I had a bad experience with the Timberdoodle.

On Cavalier's plungers, I use the Lock plunger - long and strong.


----------



## Timbow2 (Feb 11, 2003)

Chris: 

Heres a quick rundown on the rests I've tried for finger shooting.

Nap centerrest: simple as heck to simple for my tastes no side pressure adjustment. I got it to work great from 20 to maybe 30 yds after that I was all over. If you get this one to work well for you Im am envious.

Nap Flipper (stick on) does'nt fit my protec.And does not seem to work with deep center shot risers.

Gkf Pro button; not a good choice fell apart right away

GKF huntmaster: as far as arrow fall off you might like this one has a built in arrow holder That did not work to good for me with thinner shafts. and I did not llike the adjustments and there a little too much play in this rest. I use to shoot it using feathers and a release aid and shot well with it. and I did fine wiith fingers too

GFK; Flipmaster (with plunger) This is a good one especially for the price I took many deer with this one. I did have the magnet fall out, so i glued back in with insert epoxy. It has a nice home on my sons bow right now. I do feel that the flipper arm is a little weak its probablly fine for target arrows but for a heavier hunting arrow it did sag a tad. But over all great rest

GKF Ultratrac; Nice rest but the micro adjustments would buzz when shot and flipper arm would sag (same as flipmaster). And theres to much play in the superflyte head that also comes with it other than that it is a nice rest.

Bodoodle timberdoodle; I had high hopes for this one it really intrigued me. I had a tough time getting clearance I shoot with three 5in vane with a right helical. I don't rely totally on paper tuning but I could not get an acceptable tear to save my life. It could of been a spine issue too. It was a lot of work for me to get it set to shoot an accepable group. and when I did the rest still seemed loud when shot. t-u-u-n-g-

I recently tried a plungerrest that alot of people are fond of actually I do like it alot. The only problem i have is it is no longer available. The one I have my good friend Chuck sent me (aka Capool). It has the bigger head on it for aluminums at the time that is what i was shooting. and I found that the side pressure did not give enough as far as cusioning into the rest which actually to get it to work I had to set the rest inside 1/16 or so to get it group from 10-40 yds. so it seemed wrong but i did shoot great groups with it and I liked the simple design. I did switch to ACCs this past year and I was getting a bad wrinkle in one of my vanes (4:00 clock vane) I think If i had a low profile head I may use this rest but i cannot seem to find one. Which leads me to my still hand down favorite...... 

The Cavalier freeflyte; This is my favorite. you can shoot it with one of the two spine points (sideplates) that come with it or you can shoot it with a plunger. I shoot mine with a plunger I like the option of fine tuning side pressure to compensate for correct spine. I recomend the cavalier masterlok plunger. DON'T get the master plunger its not meant to be used to mount the rest it has a thinner barrel only meant to be finger tightend. Its a strong rest I like the flipper arm it has a slight curve at the end to cradle your arrow firmly ( no sagging either) and no springs its the quietest rest I've ever used I wrap some fuzzy stuff arount the flipper. When I used the side plates I would put some fuzzy stuff on them too. 

I do think flipper style rests with either a side plate or a plunger is the best for fingers especially if clearance can be an issue. You have less to clear than with shoot through styles.
Its a shame GKF is no longer and us finger shooters are getting left in the dust. as far as equipment goes. Hopefully archery companies will get wind of this forum and realize that some of us still perfer to release the string the way it was meant be relesed..............
Hope this helped 
Tim


----------



## chris g (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the help guys.I think I will try the cavalier freeflyte and masterlock plunger.


----------



## Ed Bock (Apr 1, 2006)

*Anyone still --*

use the Springy Rest?


----------



## tree_frog (Dec 17, 2003)

*bowtech?*

Chris how do you like the 07 constitution? just ordered one myself and can't wait. Going to try a Timberdoodle on it first and see what happens.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Nice review on finger rests, Tim!

:beer:


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

still shoot a springy rest on a martin adjuster.
if anyone has any of the Martin steel adjusters, I would like to buy a couple so I can set both my bows the same and have a backup for parts. also looking for curved springys, heavy 35 oz.
Frank
PM me if you can help


----------



## Grant Downunder (Jul 1, 2006)

For the past 6 years i have use a GKF supper star rest with great success. While on my recent trip to the USA i tried everywhere to purchase another one, but unfortunatly GKF has gone out of business so i got myself a Original Brite-site pro tuner with the finger shooting launcher on it. This is a great rest, would highly recommend this rest.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Pity about GKF I like the flip master. I prefer the hex nut to lock the button in place much better than the usual knurled collar that you get with other buttons.


----------



## Timbow2 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jorge Oliveira said:


> Nice review on finger rests, Tim!
> 
> :beer:


Thanks jorge.


----------



## Archerone (Mar 30, 2006)

Back in the 90's a gentleman in Oklahoma named Edgar made a great flipper rest. It was magnetic and simple. It lasted too long so I never had to order another. He made these at home. I had his card with his phone number but lost it. At Redding last year I saw an old friend with one still on his bow. He told me that Edgar quit making them years ago. He also told me that he got Edgar to make a couple for him back then. I could not even pry one away from him for anything.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Timbow, I remember sometime ago, you were first working with the Timberdoodle and had issues that you and I discussed on the Eders Forum. I think I was called KTM Kid back then. Anyway, thanks for posting that's great info.:wink:


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

> Posted by Timbow
> 
> Heres a quick rundown on the rests I've tried for finger shooting.
> 
> ...


This the best post I have read in the finger shooting forum:darkbeer:


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I have been mostly using the Cavalier Free Flyte and Free Flyte Elite with a Master Lock plunger and it's about as good as it gets for target, IMHO. The Free Flyte side arm seems to work really well too although it has no stiffness adjustment and I am not aware of different arms for it. However, I don't really trust these for hunting as it would be really easy to twist the rest arm in brush. This could easily be fixed, especially with a allen wrench but it still seems like a poor plan. The NAP Plungerest is great and I'm looking for a few spares (hint). Sure wish NAP would respond by making them again. I put a Bodoodle Timberdoodle on a bow the other day and was able to tune it fairly easily. This may be the way I go on hunting bows. Lastly, when all else fails, a simple Springy seems to do very well, though I'd never hunt with one without a spare even though they're pretty tough.


----------



## tothepoint (Dec 22, 2006)

the best rest combo I've shot to date was a Martin magnetic flipper rest with a master lok plunger. I won more trophys with this combo than anything else I have shot to date. I was hopeful that the 2007 dropzone would be the answer until they decide not to release it with the finger style launcher arms. Now I'm reading that the bodoodle doesn't cut the mustard either. If that's the case the Martin magnetic or superflyte and plunger combo can't be beat.

If anyone has found something better I'd sure like to know.....


----------



## tgross144 (Dec 18, 2006)

I was having a problem with the flipper style rests. The rubber from vanes was coating the flipper arm. I am currently shooting a Spigarelling button with half of a TM hunter 2 prong rest. One prong holding the arrow against the button, lightly. Seems to shoot rather well for field or 3D.

Tim


----------



## davidcamacho (Feb 24, 2011)

i had a few. they were the best


----------

